# SKK: San Diego Area



## 14 Kempo (Jun 12, 2008)

On many threads in this forum, I read the input from many SKK Masters and Black Belts in general, however, I don't seem to recall many being from the San Diego area.

Also in another thread, there was talk of SKK BBs getting together on the East Coast for a workout, or monthly workouts. I wouldn't mind trying to put together something like that in the San Diego area, but I have no idea what others might think, so here is a thread asking the question.

1) Are you from the San Diego area?
2) Are you an independent SKK style or a large organization?
3) Would you be interested in meeting other San Diego area black belts form various schools?
4) Would you be interested in working out, sharing ideas with other San Diego area black belts?

If there is any interest, I would be willing to put together some sort of event. If you do not for some reason want to respond to this thread, you can always PM. Also, as a side note, negative and positive responses, PMs are welcome.


----------



## marlon (Jun 13, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> On many threads in this forum, I read the input from many SKK Masters and Black Belts in general, however, I don't seem to recall many being from the San Diego area.
> 
> Also in another thread, there was talk of SKK BBs getting together on the East Coast for a workout, or monthly workouts. I wouldn't mind trying to put together something like that in the San Diego area, but I have no idea what others might think, so here is a thread asking the question.
> 
> ...


 
check out golden leoopard kempo.  chief instructor Bryan Bagnas with some good connections with kempo masters.  He is a good man and a very good amrtial artist

marlon


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 13, 2008)

marlon said:


> check out golden leoopard kempo. chief instructor Bryan Bagnas with some good connections with kempo masters. He is a good man and a very good amrtial artist
> 
> marlon


 
Will do ... the response here and elsewhere certainly shows the amount of animosity between kempo people on the West Coast. It seems that nobody wants to talk to the next guy. Could this all be stemming from the 1988 debacle? I would bet that a lot of it is. Well, myself and my instructor are not that type of person, live and let live. People should brush the chip off their shoulder and move on, it's been 20+ years. What a way to live.

There's my rant, I'll look up the person you mention and see if I can get in contact ... thanks Marlon!


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 13, 2008)

ok, I feel dumb for asking, but what happened in 1988?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 13, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> ok, I feel dumb for asking, but what happened in 1988?


 
We are not going to get into that on this thread, everytime it is brought up, threads get locked down ... LOL ... let me just say, "Villari/Mattera" ... nuff said, the end.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 13, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> We are not going to get into that on this thread, everytime it is brought up, threads get locked down ... LOL ... let me just say, "Villari/Mattera" ... nuff said, the end.


 
kk


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 7, 2008)

Very surprising that there is no SKK guys in the San Diego area on this forum. Or maybe that is just none without a chip on their shoulder or ego. 

Oh well, I tried. I got in touch with a couple, one SKK and another in KGS, so it may be all worth it anyway.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Very surprising that there is no SKK guys in the San Diego area on this forum. Or maybe that is just none without a chip on their shoulder or ego.
> 
> Oh well, I tried. I got in touch with a couple, one SKK and another in KGS, so it may be all worth it anyway.


 
Sorry 14 but you know the whole attitude thing gets in the way alot.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 8, 2008)

You are more than welcome to come to our annual camp

www.budocamponline.com

it is unbelievably good


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> You are more than welcome to come to our annual camp
> 
> www.budocamponline.com
> 
> it is unbelievably good


 
I may need to attend since you are in Nebraska, looks like a great camp.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 8, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Very surprising that there is no SKK guys in the San Diego area on this forum. Or maybe that is just none without a chip on their shoulder or ego.
> 
> Oh well, I tried. I got in touch with a couple, one SKK and another in KGS, so it may be all worth it anyway.


 Anytime you come to the Boston area you call on me....I'd be glad to get together and workout.....
Hey...maybe you could move to the East Coast (lol).....
enjoy the day!
j,


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 8, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> Anytime you come to the Boston area you call on me....I'd be glad to get together and workout.....
> Hey...maybe you could move to the East Coast (lol).....
> enjoy the day!
> j,


 
I do have family there, Rhode Island and Massachusetts, but having four seasons would probably put me into a state of shock.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 8, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I may need to attend since you are in Nebraska, looks like a great camp.


 

do it.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> do it.


 
send me the info.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 8, 2008)

it's all there at

www.budocamponline.com

even has an online registation form and I think a paypal link if you want to go that far


----------

